# CWD EXPERT LIES TO PUBLIC, or is just plain stupid ???



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

CWD EXPERT LIES TO PUBLIC, or is just plain stupid???

Posted Oct. 05, 2002

CWD expert to lead Waupaca session

snip...

Shull, director of the Wisconsin Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory in Madison

snip...

"There is a tremendous species barrier," Shull said.

Tests in which diseased tissue was injected directly into the brains of 
test animals showed no effect from CWD.

Tests on subhuman primates will yield further evidence in about three 
years, he said, providing the most definitive evidence that will ever be 
available.

snip...

http://www.wisinfo.com/postcrescent/news/archive/local_6388818.shtml

TOTAL [email protected]! they should fire this person.

CWD _HAS_ transmitted to cattle, ferret, mink, SQUIRREL MONKEY,
AND to cattle by inoculation.

CWD _HAS_ transmitted to mule deer orally.

these are facts...

TSS

snip...

PAGE 25

Transmission Studies

Mule deer transmissions of CWD were by intracerebral inoculation and
compared with natural cases resulted in a more rapidly
progressive clinical disease with repeated episodes of synocopy ending
in coma. One control animal became affected, it is believed through
contamination of inoculam (?saline). Further CWD transmissions were
carried out by Dick Marsh into ferret, mink and squirrel monkey.
Transmission occurred in all of these species with the shortest
incubation period in the ferret.

snip...

VISIT TO USA - DR A E WRATHALL - INFO ON BSE AND SCRAPIE

1. Dr Clark lately of the Scrapie Research Unit, Mission Texas has
successfully transmitted ovine and caprine scrapie to cattle. The
experimental results have not been published but there are plans to do
this. This work was initiated in 1978. A summary of it is:-

better cut this short, you can read full text of part 2 here;

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/lyman/messages/7536.html

In Reply to: In Confidence - Perceptions of unconventional slow virus
diseases of animals in the USA - APRIL-MAY 1989 - G A H Wells

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/lyman/messages/7535.html

Oral Transmission And Early Lymphoid Tropism Of Chronic Wasting Disease 
Prpres In Mule Deer Fawns

snip... 

In this study, mule deer fawns were orally fed an 
infectious homogenate and sacrificed at intervals to examine the 
lymphoid tissue of the alimentary tract for signs of infection. Prion 
protein was detected as early as 42 days and was evident in all fawns 
after 53 days. This paper provides an improved procedure for detecting 
prions in early infection, establishes a protocol for accelerated study 
of transmission routes, and supports the hypothesis that oral exposure 
may reflect the initial pathway of CWD infection in deer.

snip...

http://nps.ars.usda.gov/publications/publications.htm?lognum=0000103091

Establishing the transmission of BSE to mink


http://www.bse.org.uk/files/ws/s065a.pdf

BSE TO MINK CONFIRMED

http://www.bse.org.uk/files/yb/1993/04/27001001.pdf

Preliminary findings on the experimental transmission of chronic 
wasting disease agent of mule deer to cattle.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=11243374&dopt=Abstract 


1: Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A 2001 Mar 27;98(7):4142-7

Adaptation of the bovine spongiform encephalopathy agent to primates and 
comparison with Creutzfeldt-- Jakob disease: implications for human health.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...1&dopt=Abstract

this next one frightens me the most, you might want to read
it twice, and really think about it...TSS

1: J Neurol Neurosurg Psychiatry 1994 Jun;57(6):757-8

Transmission of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease to a chimpanzee by electrodes 
contaminated during neurosurgery.

Gibbs CJ Jr, Asher DM, Kobrine A, Amyx HL, Sulima MP, Gajdusek DC.

Laboratory of Central Nervous System Studies, National Institute of 
Neurological Disorders and Stroke, National Institutes of Health, 
Bethesda, MD 20892.

Stereotactic multicontact electrodes used to probe the cerebral cortex 
of a middle aged woman with progressive dementia were previously 
implicated in the accidental transmission of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease 
(CJD) to two younger patients. The diagnoses of CJD have been confirmed 
for all three cases. More than two years after their last use in humans, 
after three cleanings and repeated sterilisation in ethanol and 
formaldehyde vapour, the electrodes were implanted in the cortex of a 
chimpanzee. Eighteen months later the animal became ill with CJD. This 
finding serves to re-emphasise the potential danger posed by reuse of 
instruments contaminated with the agents of spongiform encephalopathies, 
even after scrupulous attempts to clean them.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...4&dopt=Abstract

Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A 1999 Mar 30;96(7):4046-51

Natural and experimental oral infection of nonhuman primates by bovine 
spongiform encephalopathy agents.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...0&dopt=Abstract

1: Vet Rec 1993 Apr 17;132(16):403-6

Experimental transmission of BSE and scrapie to the common marmoset.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...8&dopt=Abstract

1: J Gen Virol 1991 Mar;72 ( Pt 3):589-94

Epidemiological and experimental studies on a new incident of 
transmissible mink encephalopathy.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...3&dopt=Abstract

1: Ital J Neurol Sci 1983 Apr;4(1):61-4

Creutzfeld-Jakob disease in the province of Siena: two cases transmitted 
to monkeys.

Fieschi C, Orzi F, Pocchiari M, Nardini M, Rocchi F, Asher D, Gibbs C, 
Gajdusek D.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...0&dopt=Abstract

1: J Infect Dis 1980 Aug;142(2):205-8

Oral transmission of kuru, Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, and scrapie to 
nonhuman primates.

Gibbs CJ Jr, Amyx HL, Bacote A, Masters CL, Gajdusek DC.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...4&dopt=Abstract

1: Dev Biol Stand 1993;80:9-13

Transmission of human spongiform encephalopathies to experimental 
animals: comparison of the chimpanzee and squirrel monkey.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...9&dopt=Abstract

1: J Infect Dis 1980 Aug;142(2):205-8

Oral transmission of kuru, Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, and scrapie to 
nonhuman primates.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...4&dopt=Abstract

1: J Vet Diagn Invest 2001 Jan;13(1):91-6

Preliminary findings on the experimental transmission of chronic wasting 
disease agent of mule deer to cattle.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...4&dopt=Abstract

CWD to CJD in humans (why not?), as easy as BSE/Scrapie;

The EMBO Journal, Vol. 19, No. 17 pp. 4425-4430, 2000
© European Molecular Biology Organization

Evidence of a molecular barrier limiting
susceptibility of humans, cattle and sheep to
chronic wasting disease

G.J. Raymond1, A. Bossers2, L.D. Raymond1, K.I. O?Rourke3,
L.E. McHolland4, P.K. Bryant III4, M.W. Miller5, E.S. Williams6, M.
Smits2
and B. Caughey1,7

1NIAID/NIH Rocky Mountain Laboratories, Hamilton, MT 59840,
3USDA/ARS/ADRU, Pullman, WA 99164-7030, 4USDA/ARS/ABADRL,
Laramie, WY 82071, 5Colorado Division of Wildlife, Wildlife Research
Center, Fort Collins, CO 80526-2097, 6Department of Veterinary Sciences,
University of Wyoming, Laramie, WY 82070, USA and 2ID-Lelystad,
Institute for Animal Science and Health, Lelystad, The Netherlands
7Corresponding author e-mail: [email protected] Received June 7, 2000;
revised July 3, 2000; accepted July 5, 2000.

Abstract

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a transmissible
spongiform encephalopathy (TSE) of deer and elk,
and little is known about its transmissibility to other
species. An important factor controlling
interspecies TSE susceptibility is prion protein (PrP)
homology between the source and recipient
species/genotypes. Furthermore, the efficiency with which
the protease-resistant PrP (PrP-res) of one
species induces the in vitro conversion of the normal PrP
(PrP-sen) of another species to the
protease-resistant state correlates with the cross-species
transmissibility of TSE agents. Here we
show that the CWD-associated PrP-res (PrPCWD) of cervids
readily induces the conversion of recombinant cervid PrP-sen
molecules to the protease-resistant state in accordance
with the known transmissibility of CWD between cervids. In contrast,
PrPCWD-induced conversions of human and bovine PrP-sen were
much less efficient, and conversion of ovine PrP-sen was
intermediate. These results demonstrate a barrier at the
molecular level that should limit the susceptibility of these non-cervid
species to CWD.

snip...

Clearly, it is premature to draw firm conclusions about CWD
passing naturally into humans, cattle and sheep, but the present
results suggest that CWD transmissions to humans would be as
limited by PrP incompatibility as transmissions of BSE or sheep
scrapie to humans. Although there is no evidence that sheep
scrapie has affected humans, it is likely that BSE has caused variant
CJD in 74 people (definite and probable variant CJD cases to
date according to the UK CJD Surveillance Unit). Given the
presumably large number of people exposed to BSE infectivity,
the susceptibility of humans may still be very low compared with
cattle, which would be consistent with the relatively inefficient
conversion of human PrP-sen by PrPBSE. Nonetheless, since
humans have apparently been infected by BSE, it would seem prudent
to take reasonable measures to limit exposure of humans
(as well as sheep and cattle) to CWD infectivity as has been
recommended for other animal TSEs.

snip...

http://www.emboj.org/current.shtml

Scrapie to Humans?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entr...7&dopt=Abstract

NEW SCIENTIST MAGAZINE 4/02/01

NEW SCIENTIST EDITORIAL PAGE 3

MAD SHEEP DISEASE?

IF THERE is one categorical pronouncement you
can safely make about prion diseases like BSE
or CJD, it is that one should not make
categorical pronouncements. "British beef is
safe" and "there is no BSE in Germany" come
to mind. Now there are two more: "scrapie is
safe", and "people don't catch sporadic CJD".
Scrapie is the most widespread prion
disease, infecting untold numbers of
sheep worldwide. Sporadic CJD is the
old-fashioned pre-BSE kind that is supposed
to happen spontaneously in unlucky people.
But a surprise observation in France suggests
some sCJD cases--though by no means all--may
be linked to scrapie after all (see p 4).

For years, British authorities asserted that
BSE was harmless because it was a form of
scrapie. In fact, the only evidence scrapie
is safe is some broad-brush epidemiology, good
as far as it goes but unable to reveal
occasional risks for some people from some
sheep. Alarm bells should have rung in 1980
when researchers gave monkeys scrapie by
feeding them infected brains. But that
research, like so much other work on
prion diseases, was never followed up.
We still have little idea what BSE does
in pigs and chickens. The Queniborough
vCJD outbreak (see p 5) would be easier
to understand if we knew how much brain
we must eat to be infected. As for scrapie,
it shouldn't take a chance finding to
tell us that there may be dangerous sheep
out there.

Suspect symptoms

What if you can catch old-fashioned CJD by
eating meat from a sheep infected with
scrapie?

Exclusive from New Scientist magazine

Four years ago, Terry Singeltary watched his
mother die horribly from a degenerative brain disease.................

full text url follows
By Debora MacKenzie

Suspect Symptoms

http://www.newscientist.com/hottopi...ectsymptoms.jsp

if url dead, go here for 'SUSPECT SYMPTOMS'

you can access article here also;

you can access article here also;

http://www.organicconsumers.org/meat/scrapiecjd.cfm

http://www.vegancowboy.org/TSS-SuspectSymptoms.html

Then follow up with PNAS studies from which
new scientist article written from;

There is substantial scientific evidence to support the notion that
bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) has contaminated human beings,
causing variant Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (vCJD). This disease has
raised concerns about the possibility of an iatrogenic secondary
transmission to humans, because the biological properties of the
primate-adapted BSE agent are unknown. We show that (i) BSE can be
transmitted from primate to primate by intravenous route in 25 months,
and (ii) an iatrogenic transmission of vCJD to humans could be readily
recognized pathologically, whether it occurs by the central or
peripheral route. Strain typing in mice demonstrates that the BSE agent
adapts to macaques in the same way as it does to humans and confirms
that the BSE agent is responsible for vCJD not only in the United
Kingdom but also in France. The agent responsible for French iatrogenic
growth hormone-linked CJD taken as a control is very different from vCJD
but is similar to that found in one case of sporadic CJD and one sheep
scrapie isolate. These data will be key in identifying the origin of
human cases of prion disease, including accidental vCJD transmission,
and could provide bases for vCJD risk assessment.

snip...

http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/041490898v1

THOSE HEALTHY LOOKING DEER/ELK ''SUB-CLINICAL'' INFECTION

DEAD DEER WALKING

Issued: Monday, 28 August 2000 NEW EVIDENCE OF SUB-CLINICAL PRION
INFECTION: IMPORTANT RESEARCH FINDINGS RELEVANT TO CJD AND BSE

A team of researchers led by Professor John Collinge at the Medical
Research Council Prion Unit1 report today in the Proceedings of the
National Academy of Sciences, on new evidence for the existence of a
'sub-clinical' form of BSE in mice which was unknown until now.

The scientists took a closer look at what is known as the 'species
barrier' - the main protective factor which limits the ability of
prions2 to jump from one species to infect another. They found the mice
had a 'sub-clinical' form of disease where they carried high levels of
infectivity but did not develop the clinical disease during their normal
lifespan. The idea that individuals can carry a disease and show no
clinical symptoms is not new. It is commonly seen in conventional
infectious diseases.

Researchers tried to infect laboratory mice with hamster prions3 called
Sc237 and found that the mice showed no apparent signs of disease.
However, on closer inspection they found that the mice had high levels
of mouse prions in their brains. This was surprising because it has
always been assumed that hamster prions could not cause the disease in
mice, even when injected directly into the brain.

In addition the researchers showed that this new sub-clinical infection
could be easily passed on when injected into healthy mice and hamsters.

The height of the species barrier varies widely between different
combinations of animals and also varies with the type or strain of
prions. While some barriers are quite small (for instance BSE easily
infects mice), other combinations of strain and species show a seemingly
impenetrable barrier. Traditionally, the particular barrier studied here
was assumed to be robust.

Professor John Collinge said: "These results have a number of important
implications. They suggest that we should re-think how we measure
species barriers in the laboratory, and that we should not assume that
just because one species appears resistant to a strain of prions they
have been exposed to, that they do not silently carry the infection.
This research raises the possibility, which has been mentioned before,
that apparently healthy cattle could harbour, but never show signs of, BSE.

"This is a timely and unexpected result, increasing what we know about
prion disease. These new findings have important implications for those
researching prion disease, those responsible for preventing infected
material getting into the food chain and for those considering how best
to safeguard health and reduce the risk that theoretically, prion
disease could be contracted through medical and surgical procedures."

ISSUED FRIDAY 25 AUGUST UNDER EMBARGO. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE EMBARGO IS
SET BY THE JOURNAL.

http://www.mrc.ac.uk/index/public_i...blic-press_releases_2000/public-mrc-43-00.htm

TSS

From: TSS (216-119-163-189.ipset45.wt.net)
Subject: CWD aka MAD DEER/ELK TO HUMANS ???
Date: September 30, 2002 at 7:06 am PST

From: "Belay, Ermias"
To:
Cc: "Race, Richard (NIH)" ; ; "Belay,
Ermias"
Sent: Monday, September 30, 2002 9:22 AM
Subject: RE: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS

> Dear Sir/Madam,
> In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was

attached

> to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like variant

CJD.

> That assumption would be wrong. I encourage you to read the whole article
> and call me if you have questions or need more clarification (phone:
> 404-639-3091). Also, we do not claim that "no-one has ever been infected
> with prion disease from eating venison." Our conclusion stating that we
> found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans in the article you
> quoted or in any other forum is limited to the patients we investigated.
>
> Ermias Belay, M.D.
> Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
>

> > -----Original Message-----
> > From:
> > Sent: Sunday, September 29, 2002 10:15 AM
> > To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
> > Subject: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG
> > HUNTERS

TSS

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9911691.html

Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease in Unusually Young Patients Who Consumed Venison - TSS 10/01/02 (0) 

PLEASE SEE FULL TEXT !

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9911709.html

TSS


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Some really good info you posted here, Terry. I must say that it alarms the hell outa me. In another thread you provided info that even high-temp incineration doesn't seem to destroy CWD prions.

Spooky.


----------

